

The Growing Ponzi Scheme In Venture Capital  - zelkovavc
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-growing-ponzi-scheme-in-venture-capital-2011-5

======
pcambron
This post highlights a deep issue in the industry: Many times in today's
climate, investors are more incented by short term returns than building long-
term value. Ideally, investors would help companies grow, prosper and reach
their potential. Unfortunately, many times their goal is to quickly flip the
company for quick returns, sometimes through another round of financing, other
times through a quick acquisition that ends up stifling long-term growth.

Very refreshing, honest article.

------
gaspland
Very eye-opening. If you're involved in a startup, this is definitely worth a
read.

------
zelkovavc
Happy to discuss this article with anyone who is interested.

